# Installing Clockwork and moboot after CM7 install



## Krylon (Oct 15, 2011)

I gooned up the original install by watching the video and left out the moboot and clockwork .zips. Is there a way to repush them without reinstalling CM7 again? I cant seem to get back into WebOS to put the files back on the touchpad.


----------



## evilecho (Aug 23, 2011)

re run acmeinstaller


----------



## Krylon (Oct 15, 2011)

Im not sure where to put the files to do that, do i put them on the root android partition? and then do I have to reboot into USB move using volume up? I tried rerunning it from the volume up USB move with the moboot file on the android install root but that didnt seem to work.


----------



## Moon2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Krylon said:


> Im not sure where to put the files to do that, do i put them on the root android partition? and then do I have to reboot into USB move using volume up? I tried rerunning it from the volume up USB move with the moboot file on the android install root but that didnt seem to work.


Put them into the "cminstall" folder you made, but also remove the "update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a1-fullofbugs" from that folder first. Then as you mentioned, boot while holding the vol up button, and use acme installer to do the work.


----------



## Krylon (Oct 15, 2011)

Moon2 said:


> Put them into the "cminstall" folder you made, but also remove the "update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a1-fullofbugs" from that folder first. Then as you mentioned, boot while holding the vol up button, and use acme installer to do the work.


Thats the problem I'm having, I cant boot into webos to access that cminstall folder, I cant seem to find it when its mounted via android.


----------



## Moon2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Krylon said:


> Thats the problem I'm having, I cant boot into webos to access that cminstall folder, I cant seem to find it when its mounted via android.


You don't need to boot into webos to access the folder, plug into computer then pull up the notification bar, hit "USB connected" and press "Turn on USB storage", then hit "Ok" on the dialog box that comes up.


----------



## MyPDAphone (Aug 21, 2011)

Krylon said:


> Thats the problem I'm having, I cant boot into webos to access that cminstall folder, I cant seem to find it when its mounted via android.


Make a new cminstall folder after you mount your touchpad via usb in android. For some reason when CM7 installs it removes the original directory.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

MyPDAphone said:


> Make a new cminstall folder after you mount your touchpad via usb in android. For some reason when CM7 installs it removes the original directory.


+1

I discovered this as well.


----------



## Krylon (Oct 15, 2011)

doh! I got it thanks. I thought i had to get back into webos to see that folder, I just made a new one under android and it worked. Thanks all.


----------



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

This worked great! I somehow missed getting Clockwork in the cminstall folder. I went to reboot to recovery to install the market fix and it wouldn't go. Then I noticed there was no clockworkmod folder on my "sdcard" like on my phone. After reading this I added a cminstall folder to the root folder when I hooked up to my computer, placed the CWR file in that folder, booted to USB mode (huge white usb symbol) and reran the ACMEInstaller. This worked flawless! Thanks to RootzWiki and the whole CM7 team!! Can't wait for the next update.


----------

